# Where to get CO2 paintball bottle refill?



## rex (Dec 5, 2019)

With New West Badlands Paintball shop permanently closed, I don't know where to get refilled for paintball bottles. Does anyone know a good location for refill? Thanks!


----------



## akira112 (Jul 17, 2010)

rex said:


> With New West Badlands Paintball shop permanently closed, I don't know where to get refilled for paintball bottles. Does anyone know a good location for refill? Thanks!


Well this is sh*tty news.
Where I went for refills as well.


----------



## af_kit (May 21, 2010)

I live in Langley and I go to my nearby store called Poco Military to refill my painball tank $5  
Not sure if they refill larger tank size, might have to call to check. (I'd like to know too if you have the answer)


----------



## akira112 (Jul 17, 2010)

af_kit said:


> I live in Langley and I go to my nearby store called Poco Military to refill my painball tank $5
> Not sure if they refill larger tank size, might have to call to check. (I'd like to know too if you have the answer)


I only have paintball canisters, so it's an option, but Langley...
Why isn't it in Poco?!?!?!


----------



## Marion (Sep 27, 2016)

It's on 64th. Very easy to get to. Take 200th exit from the #1. Super staff.


----------



## af_kit (May 21, 2010)

Maybe go to Fish Addict in Langley while you've in that area  

You can also try DBC marine safety in Annacis island near Delta
or
Royal City Fire Supplies Ltd in New West
I heard they do refill but I've never tried


----------



## rex (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I'll call the shops to see if they do paintball bottle refills.


----------



## 9lori9 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi, Rex
Did you ever find a place to get your paintball tanks refilled? I am just starting a planted tank setup and was going to go that route for CO2. But dont want to order supplies if I cant get tanks refilled. Live in Metro Vancouver-Burnaby.Thank you for your reply.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to go to Badlands Paintball in New West, but they closed. I don’t know of any shops that still do paintball refills.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

